# CALLS for a CAUSE # 2 (sold)



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

First Off I want to thank everyone for bidding in the last auction. There is no minimum bid. Anything to the foundation will help a lot more than nothing.

This is one of my personal calls I made early on and was going to keep because it is a great looking and sounding call.Its is made out of Chechen wood.the wood is striking with colors that varies from red,orange and brown contrasted with darker stripes of blackish brown. The wood comes from South America. This has a CA finish with a very raspy distress sound and is fairly loud. This is one of my early metal inlays made of copper chops. The wood in this call is trully awesome it follows before your eyes when slightly tilted back and forth. my pictures really do not indicate the true beauty of this call.

Enjoy and Good Luck

This auction will end Thursday night at 11:59 pm CST.

Thanks

Rodney

























Again the rounds are for reference and not sale.They are 223cal and 6.8 SPC and do not shoot well out off crossbows!! YET


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sorry 2 post in a row and haven't spelled flows correctly yet!!!

GOOD LUCK and again this is where all funds raised will go.

( http://josephthomasfoundation.org/ )


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

$25


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

$35.00


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

$45.00


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow, going by 5 now. Hassel will be happy.

Sorry Hassel, I just had to raise your bid by 1 just because you commented about it. lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He was really hoping the $1 bids would go on for a few more pages.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That would probably go pretty high I think. :glutton:


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Currently outta deer fixins but just might have to do a little smokin after this auction for a bit of relaxation!! LOL Did I mention this call is one of my personal picks!! The winner will be very happy for sure.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Yeah.....yeah.....yeah.....we read that it was one of your first calls and one of your personal favorites......and you use to sleep with it under your pillow and dream of future calls to be made........now go find some dang road kill deer and make some frigging sausage!!!!LOL


i could send him some road kill deer

now that the snow is gone i can see tham all that have been hit during the winter

seems like one every mile going down I94


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't sleep with them under my pillow !! I out grew those behaviors a few weeks back after I almost choked to death from that [email protected] Lanyard getting hung up under the pillow.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

$55.00


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

$62.50


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

18 hours 30 minutes till end of auction.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

$65.00


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Less than 6 hours till this auction closes.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congratulations Mike your the winner !!! Thanks everyone for bidding. Be sure to checkout the #3 auction.

This auction is closed.


----------

